# Süß war gestern! Emma Watson zeigt sich sexy



## beachkini (24 Apr. 2012)

​
So kennen wir die süße Harry Potter-Darstellerin gar nicht. Emma Watson (22) hat zwar einen stilsicheren Modegeschmack, aber von ihrer sexy Seite zeigt sich die junge Brünette doch eher selten. Ganz anders erschien sie jetzt beim Tribeca Film Festival und zeigte auf dem roten Teppich ungewohnt viel Haut.

Emma trug eine weiße Bluse mit schwarzen Mustern, darüber eine glänzende Lederjacke und kombinierte dazu einen super-kurzen Rock. Das knappe Beinkleid war aus himmelblauer Seide, ebenfalls gemustert und ließ freie Sicht auf ihre schlanken Beine. Blaue High Heels und eine rosé-farbene Miu-Miu-Clutch komplettierten ihren stylischen Look. Die Haare trug sie zu einem Pferdeschwanz und ihre Lippen hatte sie in einem natürlichen Rot geschminkt.

Nachdem sie vergangene Woche das Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival besuchte und dort einen eher legeren Look an den Tag legte, hatte die frisch verliebte Emma wohl mal wieder Lust sich etwas schicker zu präsentieren und mit Rock und Bluse ihre Weiblichkeit zu betonen. Uns gefällt's! (promiflash.de)

Die Bilder gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ca-film-festival-21-04-12-x76-update-5-a.html


----------



## tommie3 (24 Apr. 2012)

Aus Kindern werden Leute sagt man doch.


----------



## syd67 (24 Apr. 2012)

ja kinder werden erwachsen,kann uns doch freuen das da mehr kommt!
daniel r soll seinen zauberstab doch auch ziemlich rumschwingen


----------



## Punisher (24 Apr. 2012)

sie kann sich das auch leisten :thumbup:


----------



## comatron (25 Apr. 2012)

Ein kurzer Rock macht noch nicht sexy. Sieht doch ziemlich brav aus.


----------



## Jone (11 Aug. 2012)

Endlich


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Aug. 2012)

Schöne Beine hat Emma.


----------

